
Ask HN: How did you name your company? - kyled
What&#x27;s the name and why did you choose the name you did?
======
herbst
I turn in circles for days and then suddenly something makes sense and i just
buy the domain before i change my idea again.

------
ramtatatam
long ago there was a short discussion about this subject :)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10026035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10026035)

